# Herniated discs and horseback riding?



## AbsitVita

I know I will probably get the responses of "Wear a back brace." or "Don't know until you try it!". But here goes any way. 

In 2003, I was a backseat passenger in a vehicle that was rear ended into the middle of an intersection, knocked into the car in front of us (he was a bit in front of the line, waiting for traffic to clear before turning) and then t-boned by an oncoming car who failed to yield their red light. 

After 8 months of chiropractic care and physical rehabilitation, my attorney finally put the PR doctor under his thumb to get an MRI done on me. MRI resulted in my having a herniated disc at L4-L5 and at L5-S1 which bulged to the right of my spine and with an annular tear. I also have hemangioma inside the lumbar cavities of L1 and L2. 

I was told in Summer 2005, that short of surgery, there was nothing left for them to do for me. I was also advised to never ride roller coasters or do anything that would result in a bad fall on my back. To do so would most likely result in partial paralysis, depending on how hard the impact. When discussing surgery, they said I was too young and that there wouldn't be any surgery because I was young enough to heal. However I haven't "healed", I've tolerated pain in winter, on humid days and after routine slips and falls. I wake up stiff and sore most mornings, numbness in my legs and arms, muscle cramping (I hate those ranging from annoying twitches to the charley horse pains the most) and the nerve pain that zings up or down my extremities which ends with what feels like a lightening bolt. 

My reason for posting this novel of a thread is because I'd like to see about riding a horse again. It's been 24 years since I rode a horse and all my life the one thing I've wished for is to have a horse of my own to ride. My fiance, Dan, is dead set on making that dream a reality (I love you so much Babe!). But aside from being extra careful, getting an older more docile horse and wearing a back brace what would be some extra precautions I could take?


----------



## Darrin

Only precaution I can think of is making sure you are covered by your insurance company. If your Dr. says don't do it and you ignore him can your insurance company get out of paying your medical bills? I know insurance companies are not your friend so might want a lawyer to look into it.

Personally, if the answer comes back that they get to pass on paying your bills, don't get on a horse. The risk of getting hurt or aggravating your injury is to high.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

^^^^ This!

On horseback riding, it's not if it's when and how bad will you get hurt.


----------



## poppy1356

In 2010 I was rearended and it resulted in 3 herniated discs and a separation in my spine. I went through a year of physical therapy and then they told me there was nothing more they could do. I waited until the lawsuit was over and then I got right back to riding.

My doctors (4 of them) said I could do everything I used to do with the exception of skiiing. Skiing allows to much movement of the spine and could result in a break. So I ride as much as I can.

Riding has almost alleviated all my pain. It keeps my back muscles toned and in shape to hold everything together. I ride english, mostly in a dressage saddle, so having to keep proper posture helps a ton. 

When it comes to insurance it doesn't matter your doctors opinion as the insurance can turn down treatment anyway calling it a pre-existing condition if you have changed insurance carriers since the accident. 

Now when I ride a bucking horse I may be sore the next day but it's not in the bones only the muscle.


----------



## AbsitVita

Darrin said:


> Only precaution I can think of is making sure you are covered by your insurance company. If your Dr. says don't do it and you ignore him can your insurance company get out of paying your medical bills? I know insurance companies are not your friend so might want a lawyer to look into it.
> 
> Personally, if the answer comes back that they get to pass on paying your bills, don't get on a horse. The risk of getting hurt or aggravating your injury is to high.


Darrin, I haven't had medical insurance since I was in the military. I don't regularly see a doctor due to some experiences I've had where medicine failed and it resulted in my infant daughter dying of aseptic meningitis....I'll save that one for a rainy day. Anywho, I rarely see the need to go to a doctor, I rarely get sick or hurt. As far as I know, thankfully Illinois has a law that requires insurance companies to cover pre-existing conditions after one year of being insured. However the only way I will be able to have insurance at this point in time is after my fiance and I are married. 

Dreamcatcher you are right about it being not if but when and how bad. But I don't recall stating "if I get hurt" because I knew better 

Polly I wanted to ask if you use a back brace or any protective riding gear for your back? I'm so sorry about your injuries...sounds much more painful than what I went through.


----------



## poppy1356

I do have a protective riding vest for if I'm going to be getting on a horse that will most likely dump me. Otherwise I do nothing special other than stretching after to avoid spasms. I also have a back brace that I used to have to wear regularly until I started riding and the pain is rare now. 

You just have to remember your injuries before agreeing to get on a horse. I've ridden a barely green broke horse that bucked like he was in the rodeo and nothing but muscle soreness after, although I never came off either. But if it looks crazy or isn't broke, don't risk it.


----------



## zookeeper1991

Good luck to you! Hope your back heals up! I have had to deal with back issues too, though nowhere near as bad as yours. I had surgery for scoliosis as a child and that doesn't bother me now but it makes me a little nervous when riding. I also fell down the stairs on my back several years ago. Which proves that you can get hurt anywhere, not just on a horse, don't even need to leave your house!! 

The protective vest is a good idea, maybe also pay attention to looking for a smooth gaited horse, too. Maybe a TW or something. Never rode one but some have said they're good for those with bad backs.


----------



## poppy1356

Or you can just post in the trot so you get a good workout and it doesn't jar your back


----------



## fkonidaris

I had a herniated disk in my back from dance and gymnastics when I was 9. They operated when I was 18. My doc had told me to never dance again and stay away from gymnastics and horses. Well, I did take a long time off, but I'm back in the saddle (I have stayed away from the other activities other than teaching it). Anyways, there are days where the pain is still there or the stiffness, but riding seems to help work the muscles out and stretch everything to where I feel better when done. If you haven't ridden in a while, I would definitely start slow. Let your muscles start to lengthen and strengthen again. I w/t/c on my mare and there are some days where I'm a little stiff or sore afterwards, but hasn't been unbearable. A motrin usually does the trick. I would definitely take it slow and easy though and stick to a walk or slow trot. 

Oh yeah, I ride roller coasters every year with my daughter. I pretty much said to myself, life is too short to sit back and watch. Grab the reins and go! 

Hope your back gets better and you're back in the saddle soon! Best of luck and health to you!


----------



## littrella

I have a herniated disk between L4 & L5 & a fracture of the L5 parrs. Spine Dr told me riding would cause serious pain & I probably shouldn't do it. Since I started lessons a few months ago, I have less back pain. It has forced me to strengthen up my abs & lower back. While my back issues don't sound quite as bad as yours, I would try it in a controled situation


----------



## AbsitVita

Thanks littrella, fkonidaris, poppy, Darrin and Dreamcatcher! Your advice is helpful and I'm ready to ride again! I hope your injuries heal soon poppy and littrella!


----------



## HighonEquine

I have also dealt with back issues. It was about 2 1/2 years ago. I was an inexperienced beginner and a very irresponsible adult stuck me on a green horse.

I came off multiple times. I landed on my back and upper right buttocks more times than I should of. I ended up with a herniated L5-S1. I went so long just ignoring the pain that I caused some nerve damage. It wasn't untill I got stuck on my horse that I realized it was time to go to the doctor.

They didn't think it was too serious so we started with Physical Therapy and Ibueprophen. I was herniated so obviously that didn't work. Then we did some anit-inflamitory steriod shots in the irritaited region. That didn't work for long either. It was time to see a surgeon. I had surgery almost a year ago now to remove the offending peice of disc. My doctor was great! I'm surprised they are saying you are too young. You have more going on than I did, but still. Unless they are wanting to fuse things, but if you have a few herniations why not just remove the herniated peice(not the whole disc.) I'm not a doctor though, so I don't know. But one great and kind of scary story my doctor told me.

He had a man that litterally reherniated a disc by bending over and tying his shoe. 

I know great story! If you want to ride, ride. You are just as likely to screw yourself up tying your shoe as you are falling off a horse.

One thing I've found that really helps me now after surgery is PT. Stretching, stretching, stretching. Now I just have a lot of muscles to rehab and you still have full blown herniations, so this may not be helpfull.


----------



## old97fan

Happen to know a few things about back issues and would like to submit some suggestions, ones that I have personally seen work. I come from a family of chiropractors and DO's. My father had one of the top practices in the country until he slowed down to ease into retirement. You have several options.

1. Do nothing, and whether you ride or not your situation will deteriorate.
2. Use regular chiropractic and you may or may not see improvement.
3. surgury and you likely will end up in more pain long term.

Sounds kind of grim especially number one. However, there are specific options in option 2 or 3 depending on your circumstance that can vastly improve you situation. 

First, establish whether there are a lot of bone fragments in your herniations. If there are then you need at least some surgery. If you do surgery, specificly go somewhere that specializes in low invasive procedures on your type of injury. There are several clinics around the country that do this. A bunch claim to but are still behind the curve. And are a little misleading in their advertising. You want to find the least invasive approach to maximize your odds of success. The guys with the smallest scopes and lasers are the way to go and sometimes it is almost outpatient surgery. I don't make recommendations on specific doctors but there is one in Texas that does use some of the smallest equipment available. If surgery isn't needed, recommended or can be avoided effectively then you have another specific option for relief. Find a chiropracter who uses a COX table. I believe the current version is the COX8. This is a manual version of what the rehab guys use for spinal decompression. Your are simply strapped in and the lower vertebra are decompressed. My horse trainer and partner has a problem identical to yours due to a head on wreck with a semi and a job that aggrevated the injuries. She was to the point where she was bedridden part of the time and hadn't ridden in over a year. After 45 years of riding, training and being known in these parts as a real horse whisperer. I got her to go to a chiropractor I trust who had this table and after one treatment she was riding again. (he also greatly improved some chronic migraine issues from the wreck). My only caveat to this approach is that I have found that chiropractors from one specific school seem to have the philosophy and mindset to have consistent success with this table. Ironicly, it is a school that no one in my family has gone to so I'm not a homer on this issue. I'll be glad to tell you which one that is in a private pm and warn you of the other pitfalls you might run into in dealing with Chiro's and surgeons. Unfortunately, there are a lot of losers in both fields. But they are usually easily spotted.

If you want a horse that is easy on the back and tends to be a little less prone to bucking, you might research the Peruvian horse. It's the smoothest ride you'll find and most of them don't tend to be buckers.

A final reminder, the advice I've put out there is based on 40 some odd years of experience living around DC's, DO's, and a couple of the worlds top neurosurgeons. I myself am none of the above and these are only my opinions which you would be wise to examine, research, and decide for yourself before making, and implementing any plans to remediate your situation.


----------



## Saddlebag

I'm going to suggest you find an older (10-16) Tennessee Walker because of the smoothness of the flat walk as it moves in a rocking motion which can be therepeutic. I'm not suggesting you ride but I think you'll find they have unique "personalities" and you'll enjoy spending a lot of time with it. Should you decide to take the leap, at least it's smooth. They don't call them the Glide Ride for nothing.


----------



## Radiowaves

AbsitVita said:


> I know I will probably get the responses of "Wear a back brace." or "Don't know until you try it!". But here goes any way.
> 
> .............. It's been 24 years since I rode a horse and all my life the one thing I've wished for is to have a horse of my own to ride. My fiance, Dan, is dead set on making that dream a reality (I love you so much Babe!). But aside from being extra careful, getting an older more docile horse and wearing a back brace what would be some extra precautions I could take?


Well, I really hope it works out for you to have your own horse and to ride for the rest of your life (safely!).

There's no way I could make any reliable judgement on the safety/risk of your specific situation, but I can offer this observation in the case of my back problems....

I've never been through anything like your experience, but beginning about 15 years ago I had several occurrences of lumbar region low-back pain and although it had been oh, about 10 or 12 months since I had had an episode at the time that I began riding again (after some years away from horses) I was somewhat concerned that riding might aggravate my back or even cause an episode. 

I am most delighted to report that after the very first trail ride, my back felt better than it had in a long time. And I quickly realized that this was not an isolated thing. The more I rode, the better my back was and the more certain I was that it was riding that was helping. Now, years after resuming riding, I have not had another "back incident" to this date. 

I'm no expert, but I think that the motion that riding a horse at a walk causes in my back is really good for it. I go trail riding every time I can and really love it. I've seen no ill effects from the trot or lope or gallop or anything else either, I'm thankful to report.

I can't make any sort of recommendation as to the safety or danger of you riding, but in the interest of minimizing risk, I can offer this: all three of the times that I've fallen off a horse as an adult would not have happened if I had only been paying good attention. Your attention needs to be on your horse and you need to be very aware of where his attention is and what his state of mind is (as best as you can determine) at all times. If you "see the deer jump into the trail" at the same instant your horse does, you have a much better probability of keeping your seat if he spooks/spins/jumps/etc than if you're turned around talking to someone behind you when your horse sees the deer! :wink: We can't eliminate the possibility of a fall, but we can sure do our best to minimize it as much as possible.

Also, if you want to take every opportunity to keep yourself in the saddle, I would recommend a western saddle. Having a nice, high swell to catch with my thigh during a "wheel around to avoid the man-eating deer" episode and having that horn to grab in an emergency has saved me more than once. I'm sure there are many/varied opinions on this point, but that's mine.... 

I'll pray that it works out for you! Honestly, it's a unique experience and there's nothing else like it....


----------



## Coffeejunkie

AbsitVita said:


> After 8 months of chiropractic care and physical rehabilitation, my attorney finally put the PR doctor under his thumb to get an MRI done on me. MRI resulted in my having a herniated disc at L4-L5 and at L5-S1 which bulged to the right of my spine and with an annular tear. I also have hemangioma inside the lumbar cavities of L1 and L2.


Just a heads up- issues with your ARMS being numb stems from a c-spine (neck) or T1 injury. L1 does not innervate until the upper hip area, and obviously down the legs as you go down as your issues reflect. I would highly suggest getting a neck MRI if this is a chronic problem for you. If its far and few, chances are you slept on it funny etc, and it's not a major issue.

You need to talk to your orthopedist. They are the only ones who know how much risk your injury is for further progression. A herniation is a herniation, but there are varying degrees. If you do get the go- with proper management and slow muscle strengthening, the core workout should significantly help your everyday life. I'd also suggest speaking with your ortho about the back brace too. Do not buy an off the rack. Get fitted for one if they say wearing one is an option.


----------



## AbsitVita

Thanks all, I will take your advice to heart when speaking with a specialist about this matter....I will keep you posted on it.


----------



## Nitefeatherz

I have herniated discs in my back. I have herniated discs at c4-5 and L5-6 that are bulging...and those are just the ones that are diagnosed. I may have had either a spinal fracture or a herniated disc at C2-3- there's so much stuff in the way of the x-ray/mri that when they try to get a clear shot of it with any kind of diagnostic it doesn't come out well. I also have a double curvature in my spine due to scoliosis.

My doctors are sports specialists especially my back doctor. He advises never to wear a brace with that kind of injury- the support the brace gives will take away some of the job the back muscles have to do and since you want them to be strong you avoid the brace. At least for long term care my orthopedic specialists NEVER want me to wear a brace.

I make sure to keep my core muscles worked- not just back muscles but especially abdominals. That took away a great deal of the pain I was in. For a few bucks a month I joined a local gym and go to their classes 2-3 times a week. At least once or twice a week I hit one where they work on abs at the end and that has helped a great deal. 

My mother had quite a nightmare with her chiropractor when she saw him for HER herniated discs. (We come from a long family line of dog groomers- all that lifting of dogs has given us bad backs!) 

If you were looking for a different way to manage your back pain I would recommend a back specialist who also specializes in sports injuries- my back doctor is board certified in sports medicine. So is my knee specialist (since I'm extra lucky and have degenerating meniscus in my knee.) 

I can't say though that horseback riding has EVER bothered my back. If anything I am looser afterwards. 

Cycling also helped loosen up my back quite a bit- just make sure that your bike is well fitted.


----------



## Radiowaves

Nitefeatherz said:


> ..........I can't say though that horseback riding has EVER bothered my back. If anything I am looser afterwards.


That's also my situation. And I'm exceedingly thankful for it! Hey, ain't it great when something you love is actually GOOD for you? 

When you have time, I would really appreciate it if you would send me a private message about the chiropractor/disc problems..... Sounds like something I need to know about....

Thanks much!


----------



## RunRideNDive

*Considering back surgery? Hope this helps.*

I hope this post is encouraging to anyone considering spine surgery.

About 20 years ago I hurt my back and was treated for several weeks by a good chiropractor. The x-rays showed I have scoliosis and a transitional vertebra. He gave advice that proved to be excellent. He said to build and maintain a strong core (showed me how with exercises), stay fit, avoid prolonged sitting, etc. He said that if I did not follow his advice, he could guarantee I would have back surgery by the time I was 35. I took up running and became a fitness fanatic. And even though I have a desk job, I set it up as a standing work station. I only sit down to eat with company or when I'm in the car. I'm standing while I type this, incidentally.

I had spinal fusion of L4/L5 about 6 weeks ago at age 40. The decision was pretty easy after 6 months of pain that did not improve with physical therapy and spine injections. I had a ruptured disc and spondylolisthesis (vertebrae above the disc had slipped forward over the one below). I took the surgery because I was losing strength and feeling in my foot. That, and pain, made standing still or sitting nearly impossible, and of course running became dangerous, additionally painful, and aggravating to my other symptoms.
I never considered whether I would ride again- just assumed I would. Besides, everyday activities were severely impaired. I plan not only to ride again, but also run my first marathon next year, and of course return to scuba diving. I am already back on my road bike, but I'm careful not to fall.

So right now, my advice to anyone considering surgery, is this..... Exercise! Get as strong and fit as you can be. If that doesn't work, try physical therapy and whatever other conservative treatments your doctor recommends. If conservative treatments don't get you where you need to be to enjoy life, then do you really have a choice? But I will also say that I have worked VERY hard to stay fit and keep my core strong. I expect to recover well ahead of schedule. Having high expectations for yourself and a great attitude always helps!


----------



## Remali

First off I have to say I sure know what you must be going through. Don't give up on riding, but be careful.

I herniated two lumbar disks back in the 1980's. I was unable to walk for awhile due to severe pain and pain in my leg, but I opted to not undergo surgery. Gradually, over time, and with a home health nurse, I did get better and was able to walk again, altho I can't walk very far or for very long. Fast forward to the present day; the disks are now gone (they deteriorated basically) and it is basically bone-on-bone, with a few other issues as well now. I'm real careful what I do, and still have no plans to have surgery (a multi-level fusion would be needed, and I hope to avoid that), unless it gets to the point where the spinal cord is at risk of becoming compressed, so far it is not looking as if that is the case, yet. There were times I wasn't able to ride much or at all, and when I did ride I pretty much just walked my horse, or when I did trot I made sure I always posted to the trot. 

One thing I noticed, and so many people found this hard to believe, but for me horse back riding was no where near as painful as riding in a car. For me, riding helped my joints and muscles to be less painful, as long as I kept my feet directly underneath me, like you do when you ride a horse, I did pretty good as long as I didn't overdo it. Also, now that I am older and my back is a bit more messed up due to the passing of time, if I should ever get another horse (I'm horseless right now) I am seriously thinking of a gaited breed.

Hang in there, and never give up!

ETA: I wanted to add, cycling has also helped me too, I had to make sure I bought a bike that allowed me to sit more upright though. And, as for chiropractors... I know everyone is different... but for me and my disk issues, I cannot, and will not ever again, let a chiropractor touch my back, it's just too much of an aggressive form of treatment for my spine. Altho some people have had luck with it, I would be very careful there.


----------



## advelanch

I get a horse magazine and they had a story of a woman who had back problems, due to them she had sold all of her horses. 10 years later she went to her friends house and rode her Missouri Fox Trotter. She said it was like ridding a cloud, she could not feel the horse moving it felt like she was standing still. that is how smooth it feels. I say take a horse, no madder what breeed take the rains and go!


----------



## Radiowaves

Remali said:


> First off I have to say I sure know what you must be going through. Don't give up on riding, but be careful........


As I continue to read this thread, I'm reminded of the old joke about the guy who went for his yearly physical and when it was over he asked the doctor how long he would live. The doctor replied "well, you don't drink, you don't smoke, you don't drive fast cars, you don't chase women and you never take ANY risk...... You might live to be 100, but WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO?" :lol:

I echo what Remali said: Don't give up!


----------



## Ne0n Zero

My partner has both herniated and collapsed discs in her mid and lower back. It causes a lot of problems for her, but she's got a ridiculously high pain tolerance and pushes through it. Doesn't stop her from doing what she wants, lol.

That said, she says riding is one of the most therapeutic activities out there for her. The less she rides, the more her back bothers her. She says because of the core strength it takes, and how much it strengthens her back muscles, it helps more than hurts. 

On a side note, and I wouldn't recommend this if you haven't ridden in a long time as you say, we ride bareback. She likes it better because his motion isn't as jarring and it takes more strength, therefore making her back stronger.

All in all, be careful and take necessary precautions, but in my experience, it is quite beneficial. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

